# Cannot load libexec/apache24/mod_ssl.so



## rtwingfield (May 24, 2016)

Just upgraded from Apache 2.4.18 to 2.4.20.  Now mod_ssl.so cannot be loaded.
The object was installed today as 178K May 24 13:01 mod_ssl.so

Error msg:

```
/usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_ssl.so: Undefined symbol "SSL_get_srp_userinfo"
```

What to do?

***  EDIT  ***
Have submitted this to:  https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=209743#c1


----------



## kpa (May 25, 2016)

Verify that the SSL option is on for you in `make showconfig` when run under /usr/ports/www/apache24. You might have an old version of the file laying around in the modules directory for Apache but the new version of Apache will refuse to load it with error message you quoted.


----------



## rtwingfield (May 25, 2016)

Thanks, but already done the same.

`# find / -name mod_ssl.so -print`

```
/usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_ssl.so
```

`# ls -lh /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_ssl.so`

```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  178K May 24 13:01 /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_ssl.so
```
More information here:  https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=209743#c3 
but so far, no definitive solution.

*** Solved ***

Have discovered problems regarding the FreeBSD base (default) instance of OPENSSL.  See the following:  https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=209743#c29

I've also [tried unsuccessfully to upload] to this forum, a PDF copy of my reported solution to bugzilla.

I have moved a copy to one of my servers:  http://archaxis.net/htdocs/RTWingfield/htdocs/share/System_maintenance_diary_p29.pdf

Perhaps this will help someone


----------

